# demande incessante de mdp identifiant apple



## GLAUTTI (19 Avril 2014)

*Depuis plusieurs jours, dés que j'active mon ipad mini, il me demande aussitôt de me connecter à iCloud, puis le mot de passe de mon identifiant apple !!! Il me demande ça sans arret et en boucle et avant meme que je puisse faire quoi que ce soit. J'ai beau lui donné le mdl, il le refuse et me le redemande !!!! je deviens fou et je ne peux rien faire avec cet ipad mini...
J'ai même changé mon mot de passe, j'ai éteinds, rallumé plusieurs fois mon ipad, rien ne fait: il me demande toujours mon mot de passe qu'il ne reconnait pas!!!
(C'est d'autant plus stupide que je n'utilise pas iCloud et je précise que j'ai un autre ipad et un iphone sans aucun souci avec)
J'en suis donc au stade de le "reformater" sorti d'usine ... mais comment faire? .... formater sauf si quelqu'un trouve la solution BIEN SUR 
(j'ai fais une sauvegarde du ipad mini sur mon MBP)
Merci d'avance de votre aide*


----------



## GLAUTTI (10 Mai 2014)

*N'ayant eu aucune réponse à mon message du 19 avril dernier .... !!!!! ..... je repose ma question différemment : puis-je formater mon mini-ipad sorti d'usine ? Doit-on avoir une connexion internet pour le 'formater' sorti d'usine? Je précise que JE NE PEUX MEME PAS RENTRER dans les réglages/général ........ comment faire ? j'ai essayé plusieurs fois sans succès 
merci d'avance *


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mai 2014)

Passage par le sav Apple... Tout ça pour éviter les vilains voleur qui souhaiteraient réformateur à la sauvage...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (11 Mai 2014)

A rien ne sert d'écrire en gras...

Oui, il faut internet pour le reformater d'usine. Essaye, ça te coûte rien.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2014)

Dans les réglage de l'iPad, tu as la possibilité de le réinitialiser complètement comme au premier jour.

Va dans REGLAGE -> Général -> puis en bas, tu as Réinitialiser.


----------



## spigati (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Meme problème pénible sur mon iPhone.
Pour ma part j'ai déconnecté / reconnecté mon Cloud et ca a l'air de fonctionner (Réglages>iCloud, en bas de page Déconnexion)


----------



## mr.hyde (8 Octobre 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> A rien ne sert d'écrire en gras...
> 
> Oui, il faut internet pour le reformater d'usine. Essaye, ça te coûte rien.



S'il le formate sans enlever iCloud il ne pourra pas l'activer car son mot de passe n'est pas reconnu/refusé... Donc sav


----------

